# VHF recommendation



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

My vhf gave out on me a while back and that was supposed to be my fathers day gift but I messed around and haven't decided which one I want. Which one would y'all recommend to talk the furthest? My old would talk to coast guard Gulfport and mobile from 70 miles with no problem but I have no clue what it's power was. Of course need the gps hookup and all that


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

So do you need a GPS or VHF?


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

vhf.....was editing when you posted...was thinking about the gps interface while typing about the vhf


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

most of the newer ones have it. the best thing is to go to west marine and look at the ones they have and get some ideas on what you want


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

VHF Antenna quality, gain, and how high the antenna tip is from the water (line of sight) plays a bigger factor for your range than the actual radio unit.

Just Google information on VHF radios, line of sight, etc.. As far as gain goes, I'd personally would not go any higher than 6dBa for the antennas gain. Read up on how VHF Radios work, and how they use line of sight. This will help you make a more informed decision on what you should get.

As far as communicating with USCG Stations 70 miles away that was more than likely due to their transmission towers range overlapped your antennas line of sight, which when the better the overlap the stronger the transmission quality is.


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

Yea my antenna is 16ft high. 8ft mounted 8 ft up on ttop. Mainly just lookin for info on which radio is gonna be the longest lasting, loudest clearest speaker, and strong enough to cut through the clutter at distance. A 25 ft antenna with a junk radio might reach out there but the transmission will be so full of static and overrun by the clutter that the other party won't be able to hear even if you can hear them fine. Lookin mainly at cobra uniden and standard horizon right now. Price not really factor and with power being equal for the most part I think the best speaker is gonna be the deciding factor for me.


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

And mounting an external speaker is not really an option. Just nowhere to put it without some drastic rearrangment of the console or that would make it easy to hear.


----------



## TScott27 (Jun 20, 2012)

Icom offers excellent quality VHFs. You might like to consider the M36.


----------



## TScott27 (Jun 20, 2012)

Btw, for batteries, I would recommend a Motorola battery (you can find excellent ones here). Have been using them for quite a long time now and can rely on them even if in tough weather conditions.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

*Radio*



TScott27 said:


> Icom offers excellent quality VHFs. You might like to consider the M36.


To answer the question: Icom, any marine model with the desired hookups. Powerful & reliable.


----------



## Fleisch (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you to responses to this question, I am in the market for a new VHF myself and had no idea where to start. Love PFF!


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

I'm in the electronics phase of the Searay rebuild. Got the mechanical parts needed to be replaced done, gutted the problem area, and am doing some "body work" (hate to mess up the freshly painted area but, need more rod holders). I did some internet surfing, checked out user reports and ended up getting a Standard Horizon GX1700 from GPS city (I think, been ordering lots of stuff recently). Last 2 way I had was on the 23 Sportfisherman I'm trying to recreate and it was AM so this is new ground for me. I researched antenna choices and from a study I found, the Shakesphere 5225XT seemed like the best way to go dollar for dollar. I have the GPS in the VHF and haven't checked but, from reading the spec sheet, it has a compass function that allows you to navigate to waypoints and "will automatically poll the GPS position of up to 4 ships using DSC" (I have no clue what that means but, sounds impressive). It is still waiting for installation so I can't give any feedback on how it works. I pretty much relied on the reviews that are available when you look up stuff through Amazon.

Just Googled DSC, Digital Selective Calling "to allow a distress signal to be sent with a single button push".

Now with further "Googling" (love the internet), I find that there is more than just a button push and yelling Mayday. When you push the Distress button, the VHF automatically sends a distress signal with your identity (I guess this is something you program in) your position and the nature of your emergency (also can be edited). The call will automatically be repeated until receipt of an acknowledgement transmission. 

The GX1700 has a built in GPS antenna and, if it works as well as the one in my Tomtom and cell phone, it should definitely be able to tell folks where I am if I ever have to push that button. I can just envision a boat being abandoned, distress button pushed, boat stays afloat and even if it is an extended period before the transmission is acknowledged, when it is, rescue units have an accurate datum to start search from. Plus, saves having to repeat transmissions say in the case someone is headed your way, to pass on your position.

Sure glad I have this. Like the man said "Even a blind hog finds an acorn once in a while". Considering the reasonable cost of current units (mine was less than $200 shipped), I'd recommend that anyone having a VHF without the combined GPS DSC function, get one. Great backup system to get you home if other things fail too.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

+1 on ICOM. 

For the DSC to work correctly, you have to get an Maritime Mobile Service Identify number (MMSI). See info here: http://www.uscg.mil/hq/cg5/cg534/sarfactsinfo/MMSIpamphlet.pdf
You can obtain an MMSI here: http://www.boatus.com/mmsi/


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Yes get a VHF unit with DSC and GPS. You can get a fixed mount unit for the boat and also a handheld unit for backup.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

jvalhenson said:


> And mounting an external speaker is not really an option.


Thats too bad. A good external speaker and good galaxy antenna are the key. What radio you put in between makes very little difference. The wattages are all the same.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm going to disagree with Eastern Tackle.. respectfully. The antenna really is the greatest consideration. I say, Shakespere "Big Stick" mounted as high as possible. But if you don't have an Icom, you don't have the best. I consider Icom the "Furuno" of VHFs.... It's like this ole Cappy told me 20 years ago regarding radars, there's Furuno, and there's all the others. As far as I'm concerned with vhf, there's Icom, and "all the others".... One more word on all this... get a reliable volt meter for the circuit that services the electronics. Never operate any of the electronics if the voltage falls lower than 12.5 volts. Unless there's an emergency.. that is.


----------



## jaksprat (Jul 2, 2009)

I have been totally pleased with my Raymarine Ray55 unit. It actually replaced an Icom that gave out after just a few years. I used to have a separate speaker, but it's got a built in speaker in the mike. Helps out tremendously when you are running high speed. You can simply out the mike.right by your ear. Radio has very good transmission according to those I've talked with.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

i just ordered the standard horizon 1700 model. I will let you know how it goes. 

Pan


----------



## Liquid Trails (May 15, 2011)

Garmin makes a solid VHF unit...compatible with the Garmin GPS units. Pretty neat to tie it all in if it's a possibility.


----------

